# Animal Communication Experience with 2 Ex Lab rats



## dakotah999 (Aug 25, 2014)

Yesterday I adopted two ex research rats. The last few months i have been practicing animal communication, its really simple. Just listen to the psychic answers you receive, images, feelings, memories, words, sounds, etc. One of the boys yelps really loud when you touch his front legs. The two boys are both fairly skittish, they are just adjusting. The mischief loves them already, my eldest boy Mumford feels like his job is to protect the beings he loves. He was dominant at first with them but just to say "If you hurt the others, I hurt you." As soon as I told him to back off and let them meet for them selves he agreed to along as he could be close. He saw that the new boys where scared and learned that they had had a past he immediately told me he wanted to let them join, but that they where too afraid to talk with him. He asked if I could pass along the message that if they want to accept it he would protect them too. 

One of the rats didn't leave the bottom of the critter nation since he was first introduced to it, he sat at the bottom of the ramp and didn't move. I tried to pet him but he yelped and cried, so I backed off. I passed on Mumford's message and my own that he will always be safe and that If he accepts it, loved. I used the "feel my hand" technique, and he actually calmed down with my touch. After telling him about how safe he was he started to lick and nibble on my open extended hand, for the first time he explored the cage, climbing and being happy. He even went to the top level where Mumford loves to sleep and cuddled with him! I did a session with him and learned somethings.

I got a name of an animal or human he used to be around, Baxter. Previously he hadn't eaten anything or taken any food from my hand so I asked him what his favorite food was, he said olives. I got him an olive and he ate all of it saying thanks. His front legs hurt, it may not be physical but psychological from being in a boy for awhile. He is scared of guys, and doesn't like loud noises but is open to the AC because my boy Max gets over heated and gets fevers once in awhile. He says he doesn't want to be pet, but will come to me when asked and considered. His favorite color is blue and wanted me to change my shirt, so i put on a blue one and he started to lick it. He also wants me to change the color of the cage liners to blue. I named him Moon, I think he likes it.

His brother is less nervous and already bonded with the mischief, He gave me a name of a human he used to be around, Andrew. I asked him what his favorite food was and he said pizza, (I'm vegan but keep cheese for the rats) I asked if cheese would do and he said yes, I brought him a piece and he said it was too small and he wanted it bigger, he rejected the small piece but gobbled up the larger one. He's a little sad, but he doesn't miss his old owner who was a researcher who brought him home after they lost funding. He doesn't want to be pet without being asked first and only will on occasion.

This was the most vivic communication I've had, and I can totally see the difference. Moon ate a popsicle and almost cried saying thanks and that it was the best thing he has tasted, his brother is enjoying his pea fishing and frozen strawberries. 

pictures to come.


----------



## Pan&Lou (Jun 14, 2013)

This is interesting. Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Why are there like 3 of the same thread? This psychic stuff is a little hard to swallow.


----------



## BlackAce (Apr 18, 2013)

I had adopted an ex-lab rat previously. Pinky was a wonderful lady who loved every person she ever met, was quite easy to socialize. Maybe she was used for those purposes though, I really don't know. I had adopted her from my college. Interested in seeing how this plays out though


----------



## dakotah999 (Aug 25, 2014)

The boys are doing really really well, there old owner said they where very timid but id say the opposite. They are getting used to living in a large mischief and love everyone, my youngest boys love belly rubs and are now letting them groom their bellies constantly. Its hilarious. I read a study showing that rats actually laugh, and i believe it!!


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

I believe rats laugh too! My boys love tickles and the way they wriggle I'm sure they are laughing!


----------



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

Rats do laugh but on a frequency not perceived by human ear. There is a guy at one of US universities who studies this (yes, he tickles rats for a job!). I heard an interview with him a few months ago, but I'm not sure where. Most likely it was on Science Friday (NPR), or Naked Scientist podcast from BBC. 

Scientific American has a short article on that topic: http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/rats-laugh-but-not-like-human/


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Just a friendly reminder not to post duplicates of the same thread. I have deleted the other two, as this one had replies on it. Please PM a mod or admin if you need it moved to a different section - don't remake it!


----------



## Cyrix (May 2, 2014)

You have to be very careful when receiving psychic communication from rats; since rats are nocturnal their brain waves are inverted and your human brain can't always read them! You should consult with a psychologist or psychiatrist to make sure you are understanding the psychic messages from your rats correctly.


----------



## dakotah999 (Aug 25, 2014)

I've actually been going through animal communication programs and psychics around me, not to say everyone isn't psychic. Theres lots of different communication techniques, and the one I use is really simple. Its speaking out loud, and repeating what I received from them out load a few times to see there physical response. Im really glad that I was able to do it for these two, its made a complete difference. I work with them everyday, and by massaging Moon's, the one with the hurt front legs, for a few min. at a time he is now letting the other rat come near his front sides, and occasionally grooming them!!!!!! Also it doesn't have anything to do with brain waves, but weather or not someone is open to receiving and/or has good intentions to help the animal. All animals have it, humans are just born with few to no instincts leaving us to relearn everything. 

Also someone said a remark about the popsicles, I make all there treats by hand and the popsicles are frozen fruit and fruit juice that I juiced myself in a slow speed juicer, mixed with beef and chicken broth. They don't eat anything other than oxbow thats not raw or otherwise not too processed, no red 40 or aspartame, not even GMOs. So yes, there popsicles are nutritious. 


Also I should say the reason it was posted on a few boards was because my computer was being lame when i was trying to make a separate post, I had this on copied from another place. My computer died/crashed/hates me and all my posts ended up as this one. I was really confuzzled, and just left it.  I didn't know how to delete them, and I'm really new to the whole community website thingie.


----------

